

Meritocracy: Mission Accomplished? - tokenadult
http://chronicle.com/blogs/innovations/meritocracy-mission-accomplished/27660

======
bloomshed
As someone who has spent three years working with kids who grow up in
economically disadvantaged situations, I have to say that it takes more than
parental encouragement and talent to be able to qualify and successfully
complete a high level academic degree. There are so many obstacles for kids
growing up in economically depressed areas. Anyone who survives the
environment of growing up very very poor is ten times more valuable as a
member of society over someone who was "legacied" into a university.

When people like the Obamas or any of the other successful people who grew up
in disadvantaged situations actually make it, they inspire many more people
who are currently struggling to keep fighting until they accomplish their
dreams.

A big motivator for me to get off my couch and chase my dream was because of
my experiences working with these kids. Many of them are so talented and work
so hard in spite of the difficulties they face. It made me realize that I had
no excuse to just sit by and watch somebody else build my idea.

------
rick888
"On the math and verbal SAT (a 400-1600 scale), the least socioeconomically
disadvantaged student is expected to score 399 points lower than the most
advantaged."

Many people that are successful have a successful mindset as well. Did they
also look at the disadvantaged student's home life? Do they have two parents
at home encouraging them to succeed?

I would also be interested to see what their education was like. If they want
to a terrible public school, they will most likely score less on the SAT.

